# Indiana Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap



## TheFizzer (Sep 11, 2012)

Free Vintage Bicycle & Mini Bike Show & Swap on Sept. 22 at 9 a.m. at Steve's Muscle Bike Museum at 101 East 1st North St. in Versailles Indiana 47042. We'll have a wheelie contest & a slow drag contest & go for a ride to a covered bridge. Bring parts to sell for the swap meet area. Spaces are free.  Hope you all can make it!!!!


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 19, 2012)

From the sounds of it, we are going to have a good turnout.




Here's some awards we will be giving away.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 19, 2012)

Awards for what classes?


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 21, 2012)

thebicyclejungle said:


> Awards for what classes?



We are going to give out awards for Best Original, Best Rat, Best Custom, Best Muscle, Best of Show, Best Paint, Best Mini Bike, Best Custom Mini Bike, Peoples Choice, Longest Wheelie Rider, Longest Skid Contest


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 25, 2012)

TheFizzer said:


> We are going to give out awards for Best Original, Best Rat, Best Custom, Best Muscle, Best of Show, Best Paint, Best Mini Bike, Best Custom Mini Bike, Peoples Choice, Longest Wheelie Rider, Longest Skid Contest




Nice, who won?  Any pictures?


----------



## delgan (Sep 16, 2015)

Is this show/swap meet this weekend?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2015)

delgan said:


> Is this show/swap meet this weekend?




Seeing as how this post is three years old I'd say that train has left the station! V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Sep 16, 2015)

This post is 3 yrs old. But the swap meet is this weekend at Steve's place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2015)

npence said:


> This post is 3 yrs old. But the swap meet is this weekend at Steve's place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Steve who?


----------



## delgan (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks-- I found out what I wanted--be there Saturday.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2015)

So is this one of those "secret" shows? Seems strange that you wouldn't take advantage of free advertising to let people know what's going on. V/r Shawn


----------

